# Military uniform at a hunt ball



## CrazyMare (25 April 2013)

What is the ettiquette on the above? One of my best friends is in the RAF, and is coming to a hunt suporters ball with me, and possibly bringing a friend (also RAF) with him.

Can he wear uniform, or should he wear black tie? I have no idea on this, and want to have half an idea!!


----------



## Welly (25 April 2013)

Hi, I would say if the Hunt Ball is black tie yes they can ware Mess Kit and with pride! Also get them to take you to a summer ball you will have a great time.

Hubby note as ex RAF - go for it, if you really want the chapter and verse google AP1358 which is the Uniform and Dress Regulations for the Royal Air Force and Chapter 10 gives the full details.


----------



## CrazyMare (25 April 2013)

Welly said:



			Hi, I would say if the Hunt Ball is black tie yes they can ware Mess Kit and with pride! Also get them to take you to a summer ball you will have a great time.

Hubby note as ex RAF - go for it, if you really want the chapter and verse google AP1358 which is the Uniform and Dress Regulations for the Royal Air Force and Chapter 10 gives the full details.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! He loves to, so I was hoping that would be the answer.


----------



## Tillypup (25 April 2013)

My Hubby has worn his number ones to many balls/black tie occasions, much to the delight of many ladies!!! It is about the only time he really takes pride in his appearance so fine by me!

I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem with military uniform at a hunt ball.


----------



## JEZA (25 April 2013)

Dear OP
I used to hunt with the Royal Artillery, and the hunt ball was ablaze of colour with the uniforms.


----------



## combat_claire (26 April 2013)

One of my military friends came to a hunt ball with me he wore mess dress and he was a magnet for every girl in the room! He admitted later that he had packed black tie in case he felt like he was sticking out too much!


----------



## CrazyMare (26 April 2013)

I suspect I know what he will wear - The questions came in this order 'Will there be many single women?' Followed by 'Shall I wear uniform or black tie'....


----------



## Herne (27 April 2013)

As a general rule, Mess dress at a hunt ball is entirely acceptable.

There may be local exceptions to this rule, but I can't think why?


----------



## stroppymare153 (28 April 2013)

Tillypup said:



			My Hubby has worn his number ones to many balls/black tie occasions, much to the delight of many ladies!!! It is about the only time he really takes pride in his appearance so fine by me!

I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem with military uniform at a hunt ball.
		
Click to expand...

ooh but number fives are even better at delighting ladies


----------

